# 6410 Warning Light



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 1998 model John Deere 6410 2-wheel drive tractor. When I first start this tractor for the day a red warning light flashes about 8 times then goes away. It will not do this the rest of the day for any other starts. It is the hydraulic fluid light. I have repeatedly checked the fluid and it is full. Hydraulics work fine. I have used this tractor haying (balers and mowing) all year with no problems. Could this be just a fault light that needs to be cleared. JD dealer wants me to bring it in but we all know what that can mean. $$$$$.
Any Ideas?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

might be a filter change reminder or a bypass warning that goes away when the oil warms up


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not famaliar with a 6410, but on a 4710, it's a warning code. Look for a pattern like long and short flashes and count them, .e.g., long, long, short, short, long....get the idea? Check the manual or call the dealer. Can be something simple like a filter needs changing.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd suggest the changing the filter as well. WE have a couple of MF's that do that as well. Eventually it will stay on no matter how long it warms up. Gets worse if it's cold out. Changing the filter solves it.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

i have seen something like this on my 6415....i can run for days, all good...the next day mid day light comes on flashing hydro temp and stop

i have checked everything to find a small drip of hydro fluid has ran down out of the coupler where it seals at machine, dont know what caused this but anyway, and now hay has stuck.

i take lunch about then..let if cool...wash rear of machine off....seal coupler. check fluid level...and light goes away...i have had this happen to me twice in 4 months...

light stays off from there..changing filter would never hurt..you are braver then i ...the first time this happen to me I called JD to ask about it and of course they said "don't run machine, bring it in".

tof course i was worried only because it the temp of hydro is to high this could cause transmission and /or hydro problems and that can get really pricey.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I had this issue on my 6410 when it had about 3000 hrs on it. Changed hyd. filter, and light still came on. Ended up being a sensor under the tractor behind the motor up under the cab. Had about a 5" wire on it with plug. Had to take a deep well socket, cut it in half, weld each end on either side of a peice of 1 inch pipe, and cut a slot in the side of the pipe for the plug to fit through. All this to get the sensor off because you couldn't use a wrench to get on it. New sensor installed, light never came back on after that. Hope your problem is that simple.


----------

